# Jetty/Pier Carts



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys Lets See Pictures of your fishing Carts either Home made or Bought. I am looking at maybe making one. Or I'd like to know were to buy one or who makes them. Any Ideas or info would be great.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

You might check E-Bay.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought one like this from Lowes, but it's yellow...the sides drop down or you can take them off if you need to......Lowes also gives a 10% Veterans discount, just take proof of service..and that's on top of any sale price..

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

garden cart at home depot for 80 bucks. couple coolers, tied on pvc for rod holders, couple chairs, sunbrella and a gf to pull it.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes the garden cart is what i have but i spray them down with truck bed liner, this way it will protect it from saltwater, you can add pvc for rods and umbrella..the only down side about the garden cart is its on the heavy side

theres the alum. one that you can find online or at bass pro, they are lite weight but it doesnt fit as much stuff on it compared to the garden cart and its a bit more expensive.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I saw Gander Mt. in Houston had a pier cart for sale a few months back. Looked pretty nice.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I saw a cart at SS jetties a few weeks ago with a 12" GPS -XM Weather display, hydraulic steering, power lift gate, Wet Sounds audio system, fresh water washdown, two slide outs and a sticker that said "Charter Lakes Ins Co." 

Those things have come a long way.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200326570_200326570&issearch=143410

I just got that one, rated at 600lbs. you can get the wheels by itself for $70. Gonna change some other stuff on it, but its a good platform to start with IMO.

I wanted a custom cart but was not willing to drop 500+ on one.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

picked this one up today. gonna add a couple of pvc pipes on the sides.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-g...g-garden-utility-cart-800-lb-capacity-3599008


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

this is the one i have but i only paid $60 for it new http://www.tractorsupply.com/groundwork-reg-extra-heavy-duty-utility-trailer-1-500-lb-capacity-3599561?ddkey=http%3AClickInfo&evtype=CpgnClick&intv_id=15001&mpe_id=12075&cm_cr=No%20Campaign-_-Web%20Activity-_-Cross%20Sell%20Up%20Sell-_-ProductDetail_Espot1-_-GroundWork®%20Extra%20Heavy%20Duty%20Utility%20Trailer,%201,500%20lb.%20Capacity


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

tank8677 how did you find your cart for $60. Was it on sale or did you find it somewhere else?


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i found it here in houston near harwin, its one of those warehouse that sell tools and other stuff.


----------

